

Google Photos - jb17
https://photos.google.com

======
Fastidious
This is my favorite Google application of the day. I totally love it! Very
clean, and fast (so far), currently uploading half of a TB. The Google Photos
Backup is missing the OS X dark theme icon, but it is minor detail. Eagerly
awaiting the iOS app.

------
pan69
Does anyone how to manually create a Pano (panorama) image? Auto Awesome does
this for most of the photos I make but it failed to do so it for a few. Is
there a way to select the photos that should be pano and have "the machine"
have another scan over them to see if it can stitch them together?

~~~
apricot13
Click menu in top left and then load assistant. In top right click plus and
you can create 'awesomes' from there.

------
guiporto
I really liked Google Photos. The problem is all my pictures are on Apple
Photos (on iCloud, not on my mac, and I don't have enough storage to download
it all). I would like to transfer it. I hope someone solves my problem.

~~~
jorgecastillo
If you really want this, rent a VPS for a few hours/days and use it as
temporary storage.

~~~
hetaali
How do I do that. I.e. how can i export all photos/videos from my iCloud
Photos Library to a VPS ?

------
alexbilbie
I've not had a chance to watch the keynote yet; is there an accompanying API
for Google Photos?

------
dennisbest
It looks vaguely familiar. ;)

------
thrownaway2424
The iOS app link is a 404 no such app.

------
GutenYe
Google, Where is my Linux support?

------
yclept
on desktop, this is just a page that says "get the app or check back soon"

~~~
umeshunni
I see the desktop uploader at
[https://photos.google.com/apps](https://photos.google.com/apps)

------
hippich
and once again, not built with angular. :)

